# General > Hobbies >  Pen & paper Role Playing Games

## James McMarch

Hi

I recently moved to Thurso and I'd like to start playing in an RPG party.
I've played

Dungeons and Dragons (up to 3.5)Call of Cthulhu (Classic % system)Trail of Cthulhu (with the Gumshoe system)Cyberpunk 2020PendragonSine RequieVampires (masquerade and dark ages)Lex ArcanaMERPTiers Age (nice, but French)and my favourite: Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay (up to 2nd ed)
Please, feel free to contact me if you need a player...
Thanks

----------


## Aslomov

I can't say I have ever played just pen and paper RPG's. But I did try playing Warhammer 40K a few years back. I collect Orks and would like to get in to the game, there is a Warhammer club still on the go in Thurso I think..

----------


## Robinwood

lol ! you may find this funny but this is the first time am hearing about this thing ! Pen and paper games  ::

----------

